# "AMP"? What's that? etc.



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

A *member? contacted me re a recipe I posted to get clarification, because the word "amp" showed up in the post. Have also noticed other posts with the word "amp." What does that mean/why does it show up in recipes/posts in forums here, please? How can we(?) avoid/fix it?

*Member? I received an e-mail, I assumed was from a member asking for clarification on the recipe re the "amp" showing up. When I checked the member list, that person was not a listed member. I have no problem with helping people out, when they want to try the recipe & it's post is not clear. Wondering how they got my email address? Assumed, when you allow others to see your email address, that would be for the members here only to view - that would only appear in our profiles.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## middie (Apr 17, 2005)

i'm guessing "ample amounts" ?? i could be wrong but that's my guess.


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

No, it's not ample amounts. It appears in posts that have nothing to do with recipes as well. I first noticed it in a few of Crewk's posts.  Guessing this a puter/site translation problem?

Admin. help please!


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2005)

"amp" sometime shows up when an ampersand (sp?) is used. For instance salt & pepper might show up as salt &amp (or maybe it is amp&) pepper. unfortunately I don't think there is any way around this other than not using the ampersand.


----------



## Dove (Apr 17, 2005)

*Thanks GB..I have noticed the same thing and passed it off as a typo.*


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks GB. Noticed you typed out S & P and no "amp" showed up.  Confused here. (Reminded me of the old hidden dos? commands used to appear, but never recall that sign).  Not sure how this happens.


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmm, noticed the amp didn't show up in my post to you re salt & pepper.  Very odd.


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah sometimes it happens and sometime it doesn't. I am not exactly sure why. It could have something to do with the type  or version of browser (just a guess here) or it could be something completely different. The ampersand is used as a command in some computer languages and this is the reason sometime when you use it things do not look right.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 17, 2005)

The plus sign works for me, any recipe I post will have S+P to taste.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 17, 2005)

I mostly have noticed it happening in older posts that were posted before the new format change.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought we beat this horse to death about a month ago ... but guess not ....

Sometimes when someone uses an ampersand (the "&" character) it shows up as "&amp" or something similar in the text. 

There are 3 potential sources of the problem .. and they all have to do with "translation":

1 - Operating system
2 - Internet browser
3 - Default text editor

Someone suggested it was a problem before converstion to the new website software - but I think I've seen it since then.

Maybe we need to conduct some tests to narrow it down?

I'll try to find some "&amp" messages and PM the authors to find out what operating system and internet software they are running and will report back.


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I thought we beat this horse to death about a month ago ... but guess not ....
> 
> Sometimes when someone uses an ampersand (the "&" character) it shows up as "&amp" or something similar in the text.
> 
> ...


 
What a guy, what a guy. I somehow hoped you'd come to the rescue. (Know how good u are at this stuff.) I'm on windows xp, i.e. explorer, but same happened w my posts w windows 98 & now with firefox. I don't mind so much in chats, but spend time posting recipes for people & want them to be able to understand. I had to go back in my files & look up the recipes again to try to figure it out. Now wondering, should I repost the whole recipe? arrgh computers.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 17, 2005)

I've used "amp" to describe something being turned up, i.e., amplifying something (going back to garage band days here). Whenever I use amp, it just means making something stronger. Otherwise, I have no idea about the ampersand glitch that I've seen here.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 17, 2005)

Mish - it's not your fault ... in your last message you used a couple of ampersands and they were fine - they showed up as "&" and not "&amp" .....

I really starting to think this is a translation problem between Mac and Windoze ... but I don't have proof yet.

Naw - no need to repost your recipes ... let them figure it out!

Until we can figure out the problem ... just don't use the ampersand (&) character! Just type in the word ... "and".


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

Okie dokie. Thanks GB + Michael. Windoze   Good one.


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2005)

Michael, Thanks so much for doing all this. I know some of Rainee's posts do that. She is one you can ask about browser etc.


----------



## Karridog (May 23, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> A *member? contacted me re a recipe I posted to get clarification, because the word "amp" showed up in the post. Have also noticed other posts with the word "amp." What does that mean/why does it show up in recipes/posts in forums here, please? How can we(?) avoid/fix it?
> 
> *Member? I received an e-mail, I assumed was from a member asking for clarification on the recipe re the "amp" showing up. When I checked the member list, that person was not a listed member. I have no problem with helping people out, when they want to try the recipe & it's post is not clear. Wondering how they got my email address? Assumed, when you allow others to see your email address, that would be for the members here only to view - that would only appear in our profiles.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


 How can it be dangerous for anyone to have your e-mail address? I've been surfing the Internet since 1997 without a problem.


----------



## GB (May 23, 2005)

Karridog said:
			
		

> How can it be dangerous for anyone to have your e-mail address? I've been surfing the Internet since 1997 without a problem.


Giving out your email address to strangers is a great way to get flooded with spam. People can also find out information about you with enough info like an email address. You would not want someone stealing your identity or finding out your address or anything like that.


----------

